# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Outdoor laundry - Good or bad idea?

## oceanaussi

Hi there, 
this is my current laundry:  
It's accessible from the dining area and the outside. As I'd like to put a small 2nd bathroom in, I was thinking to convert the laundry to that 2nd bathroom as it's close to the Guestroom, easily accessible from the Pool and outside entertainment area. 
Obviously this would mean I have to relocate the laundry. The house itself is rather smallish, so I can't afford to give upany other space inside. Therefore I was thinking to move the laundry outside.  
We currently have an enclosed patio area (doesn't look as nice atm aswe've got all our stuff in there).  
Unfortunately the timber frames are rotten, the roof leaking and there's no view, therefore we don't want to use this area as a Patio. I was thinking to convert this area into an outside wet area where I put the washing machine and dryer with a benchtop on top, so the ironing can be done there as well. I alsowant to put the 2nd fridge and freezer out there but still have to make it look nice as the dining room and living room go to this area. 
What are your thoughts on the idea? Brutally honest please!

----------


## carpenter mike

If the patio isn't being used, then why not start using it as a laundry, as long as there is adequate plumbing, power etc. If your likely to use it during summer and don't want to see the washing machine etc, you could knock up a little wall to block it from view. 
Also there are some really clever designs for laundry's in cupboards that dont take up much more floor space than the washing machine itself, they have the dryer mounted to the wall above the washing machine, with room either in front or beside for a clothes basket.  If your getting a bathroom put in, then it shouldn't be much more work to accomodate, but as you said if you dont have much space, then your options are limited. I alway tell clients to find things they like, and have a list of what they need and expect from the alterations ie. what is the main purpose etc.. its no use getting the tiles you like if the end result doesn't serve the purpose you intended. If you get good tradesmen, they can be very useful in helping you with ideas as they build this kind of thing for a living and get to see alot of architectural designs/ideas.
Also Google things like 'small bathroom plans,' print out a few, cut out with scissors the relevant things you need like wc, shower etc, get some graph paper, draw the shape of the area you have to work with, and start arranging them, it will give you a lot of ideas. If you go to Ikea they can be very useful for this sort of thing, as this is how they allow you to plan kitchens 
It is unusual for a laundry to be outside these days but having said that, you may have less distance to walk to your clothes line  :Smilie:  
Good Luck

----------


## oceanaussi

Thanks for that! I will have to take some measurements and see how I go. I just wanted to get a feel o nhow people generally feel about outside laundries. Thanks!

----------


## Moondog55

Well I love the idea and Cecile hates it,  so you need to work out what's best for you.

----------


## Cecile

> Well I love the idea and Cecile hates it,  so you need to work out what's best for you.

  Well, not hate.  I simply think it's inconvenient to schlep your clothes halfway across the back yard, especially if it's wet and cold, then back in again from the dryer.  And there's the cost of the water/electrical/gas connection (for gas clothes dryer).   
On the other hand, if it were neatly tucked into a small corner of a big deck, behind louvre doors, it might work.  As long as you can spider-proof it.     :Spider:

----------


## shauck

While you're at it, spend some time and effort making that outdoor area nice to use.

----------


## BaysideNana

I wouldn't totally dismiss an outdoor laundry although my preference would be inside if space permitted, but recently I noticed a nice laundry in a real estate listing....only wish I could remember where it was so I could send the link, so I'll do my best to describe it.   
The original laundry was now part of the larger kitchen/dining area and the new laundry was adjacent to the outdoor kitchen and BBQ area on a very nice deck.  It looked like the roof was colorbond alternating with some laserlite sheets.  The laundry bench had a drop-in tub with washer on the floor and dryer on the wall above, then a long bench to the end of that wall...I would guess the wall was 2500/3000mm in total.  I would add wall cupboards above the bench area, just as I have in my current laundry, as you can never have too much storage.  Bifold doors closed off the laundry as required, although the adjacent outdoor kitchen cupboards matched to give a seamless appearance so nothing really looked out of place.   
It was a really nice area and although I thought a bit different at first glance, once I thought about it decided I could live with it because it was such a nice, open area that then opened onto the garden.  
Not sure if this helps?  but was something that stuck in my mind if buying an existing house and wanting additional floor space under the main roof.   
;-)

----------


## GraemeCook

Friends in Brisbane have their laundry in a largish cupboard off their patio - glass roof, but not enclosed.  It contains washing machine, drier, trough, storage cupboard and workbench.  It now works well, they say, but it is their second attempt - the first was too hard to keep clean and dry, and the bench was too small. 
Their BBQ is on the other side of the patio. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## Bloss

Real question is who uses the laundry most and how much - and IMO whoever that is gets to choose . . . and especially so if there are kids. Blokes (mostly) tend to bung things they don't use much out of the way - but the actual impact is on someone else. So IM answer that question first - it's not a technical one (you can put anything anywhere for the most part), but a practical one.

----------

